# Inspiration!



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Most of the people in our situation come here for advice and support. That's what this site is here for and thats what we're here for. So I'm starting this thread to inspire people who need some support and inspiration. We don't all get told great things about ourselves on a daily basis like we all should.

Please find quotes that are uplifting/inspiring and post them here. Be sure to mark this topic in your favorites and when you're feeling down, depressed, scared or alone, visit this topic and read through everything that people post and know that your not alone. We're hear to help each other.

“I know you can't live on hope alone but without hope life is not worth living. So you and you and you, you've got to give them hope.”


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll start it. I posted this on paramore's thread, I think it's my favorite quote.

"The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward, how much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done! Now if you know what you're worth then go out and get what you're worth. But ya gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody! Cowards do that and that ain't you! You're better than that!" 

-Rocky Balboa


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Native American Legend
Two Wolves

An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life. "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy.

"It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil - he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego." He continued, "The other is good - he is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith. The same fight is going on inside you - and inside every other person, too."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather, "Which wolf will win?"

The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed."


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Workingitout said:


> Native American Legend
> Two Wolves
> 
> An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life. "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy.
> ...


That is really cool. :smthumbup: Not to mention could e changed or adapted in many ways.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Great idea! 

"Let no feeling of discouragement prey upon you, and in the end you are sure to succeed." - Abraham Lincoln

It's not that I'm heartless, I'm just proving to myself that I'm stronger than letting you be my weakness.

Some people see things as they are and ask, "Why?" Others see things as they could be and ask, "Why not?"


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

If u know Jesus then u are NEVER alone, even when all have forsaken/abandoned you. :smthumbup:

that which is flesh, is flesh. that which is spirit, is spirit.

praise God in all things, and again i say PRAISE HIM!!!

keep your mind on pleasant things, not the bad. 

music as well as time is a great healer (esp when u include God).


ray:


----------



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

" Folks dont buy things for YOUR reasons, they buy them for THEIR reasons."

-Zig Ziglar

Why is this quote so important? 

You cannot get people to do thing because you think they are important, you have to make those things important to them, You have to appeal to their needs, not your own.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

One of my favourites..

When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one that has been opened for us.

Trying to convince myself of this one...

People often say that 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder,' and I say that the most liberating thing about beauty is realizing that you are the beholder. This empowers us to find beauty in places where others have not dared to look, including inside ourselves.
- Salma Hayek


It is not in the stars to hold, our destiny but in ourselves.
-William Shakespeare

Remember me and smile, for it's better to forget than to remember me and cry

I love this one..

The most valuable jewels around your neck are the arms of your children (Im a mummy to 3 amazing kids)

And lastly.. everyone loves Winnie the Pooh...

Promise me you'll always remember: You're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

twotimeloser said:


> " Folks dont buy things for YOUR reasons, they buy them for THEIR reasons."
> 
> -Zig Ziglar
> 
> ...


This goes a long with your quote. 

“Human identity is no longer defined by what one does but rather by what one owns.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

"Anybody who ever built an empire, or changed the world, sat where you are now. And it's *because* they sat there that they were able to do it."


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“We can't retract the decisions we've made. We can only affect the decisions we're going to make from here.”


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“The more difficult something is, the more rewarding it is in the end.” -Big Fish


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

"Let go or be dragged."

"We can't help who we love. Sometimes our loves are damned inconvenient."

"I feel like Rocky in the 15th the round, beaten beyond recongition, when I realize the only person I was fighting for was myself, not some 'prize.'" 

"Love should be given freely." 

"I love you still. I always will."


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

You all have posted some really good quotes, keep em coming!

“Whatever you fear most has no power over you. It is the fear that has the power.”

“Quitting while you’re ahead is not the same as quitting.”

"Memories are meant to fade. They're designed that way for a reason."


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The thing about the fear is spot on! So many people don't do things because of FEAR!


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

This is a great one.

"No! Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try." -Yoda


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, unfortuneatly the one about fear does hold true to the majority of people. It's ok to be afraid, but your fears shouldn't run your life. The media tends to be very good at manipulating the fears of the general public.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ You're so right about that. Fear holds so many people back.



Forsaken said:


> This is a great one.
> 
> "No! Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try." -Yoda


Love this one! It reminds me of a movie I once saw "There are no such things as mistakes. There is what you do and what you don't do."


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

For the most part I have always been a very laid back person so I've alway loved these 2 quotes.

"Good things come to those who wait."

"Whatever happens, happens." -Spike Spiegel


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“Courage is not the absence of fear but rather the judgment that something is more important than fear. The brave may not live forever but the cautious do not live at all.”


"To find something, anything, a great truth or a lost pair of glasses, you must first believe there will be some advantage in finding it."


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“Our lives are defined by opportunities, even the ones we miss.”
-Benjamin Button


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Seeing as how today is St. Patrick's Day, I thought it would be fitting to post lyrics from Flogging Molly. So here's my favorite song, you may have heard it before if you listen to Flogging Molly or if you've ever seen the movie P.S. I Love You. If you have never listened to this song, go listen to it, it's a great song.


If Ever Leave This World Alive -

"If I ever leave this world alive
I'll thank for all the things you did in my life
If I ever leave this world alive
I'll come back down and sit beside your
feet tonight
Wherever I am you'll always be
More than just a memory
If I ever leave this world alive

If I ever leave this world alive
I'll take on all the sadness
That I left behind
If I ever leave this world alive
The madness that you feel will soon subside
So in a word don't shed a tear
I'll be here when it all gets weird
If I ever leave this world alive

So when in doubt just call my name
Just before you go insane
If I ever leave this world
Hey I may never leave this world
But if I ever leave this world alive

She says I'm okay; I'm alright,
Though you have gone from my life
You said that it would,
Now everything should be all right

She says I'm okay; I'm alright,
Though you have gone from my life
You said that it would,
Now everything should be all right
Yeah should be alright"


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

"Shoot for the moon. If you miss, you're still amongst those stars."

-from the song "I Can Feel It In The Air" by Beanie Segel.

"Yes, there are two paths you can go by but, in the long run, there's still time to change the road you're on."

-from the song "Stairway to Heaven" by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Great ones Misguided!


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

Forsaken said:


> Great ones Misguided!


Thanks, I got a million of 'em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“Fear is not what's important, it's how you deal with it. It would be like asking a marathon runner if they feel pain. It's not a matter of whether you feel it, it's how you manage it.”


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“It's what you do right now that makes a difference.”

"We don't see things as they are. We see things as we are."


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

"Therfore I say unto you, Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment? Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not much better than they? Which of you by taking thought can add one cubit unto his stature? And why take ye thought for raiment? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither do they spin: And yet I say unto you, That even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. Wherefore, if God so clothe the grass of the field, which to day is and to morrow is cast into the oven, shall he not much more clothe you, O ye of little faith? Therfore take no thought, saying, What shall we eat? or, What shall we drink? or, Wherewithal shall we be clothed? (For after all these things do the Gentiles seek) for your heavenly Father knoweth that ye have need of all these things. But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you. Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof." Matthew 6: 25-34.

This one is special to me every spring when my star gazer lilies bloom. One day at a time gets hard. The uncertainty of what tomorrow holds is scary, especially in our situation.


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm back and I have two more.

"I'm Rick James, *****."

-Dave Chappelle as the late Rick James from "Chappelle's Show."

"...because I'm Brian ****in' Pillman and don't you ever forget it."

-the late Brian Pillman.

These may sound like I'm joking but I assure you these are legitimate. I think one of the things that I see LS's need after the fire dies down is a dose of self affirmation. Like the case of JAR and his WS, she used to go off on him like he was the one who cheated or Andrew2011 and Indy Nial who's wives are from the 4th level of Hell. When you have an argument where the WS is making you feel like **** or you just feel lost, just repeat one of those two quotes, with your name, and see how it feels. 

Example 1 DS tries to make you feel bad: 

DS: (random **** to make JAR feel bad)

JAR: I'm JAR, *****! I'm the best lover you ever had, I'm the best lookin' mother****a you've ever seen. 

Example 2 DS tries to make you seem unsure of your decision:

DS: You're a cold man, I can't believe you'd treat your wife like this. I...

Indy Nial: Hey, I ain't no chump you can walk all over, I'm Indy ****in' Nial and don't you ever forget it. 

I'm just using those three as examples but it can work for anyone, man or woman. Give it a shot and see how you feel. Also, I hope I didn't offend any of you three.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL I approve Misguided. They're also good for a laugh and a laugh can be inspiring.


----------



## gasunrise (Jan 13, 2011)

No one can make you feel inferior without your consent. ~ Eleanor Roosevelt 

You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face. You must do the thing which you think you cannot do. ~ Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“You can be mad as a mad dog at the way things went. You can swear and curse the fates. But when it comes to the end, you have to let go.”


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“Nobody has it coming. That's why no one sees it coming."


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

"The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you; you just got to find the ones worth suffering for."


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I am beautiful, no matter why they say, words can't bring me down....Christina Aguilera


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

"Forgiveness is not for the other person, it's for you."
-one of those ****ing Tyler Perry movies. 

"Self-Improvement is masturbation...and Self-Destruction."
-Tyler Durden

What I get from this is to feel good about yourself, you have to destroy the part of your being that you don't feel good about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Even the thread title here is Inspiring! LOL!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!! I need this tonight, I hate this back and forth lol.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL! The Rick James quote is the best Misguided... gotta love Dave Chappelle.

Here's a few I've been thinking of lately...

"But it's only on the brink that people find the will to change. Only at the precipice do we evolve." 
-The Day the Earth Stood Still

"All the adversity I've had in my life, all my troubles and obstacles, have strengthened me... You may not realize it when it happens, but a kick in the teeth may be the best thing in the world for you." 
-Walt Disney 

"The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong." 
-Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Saffron said:


> "The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong."
> -Mohandas Gandhi


To be honest...this one is the best one on here. I understand if someone can not forgive, heck I am not there yet. But I have been threw this ****y storm once before and this is so true.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Saffron said:


> "The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong."
> -Mohandas Gandhi


Oh I love this one!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

"dyin aint much of a livin"

-the outlaw josey wales


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose.” -Titanic


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

Never trust a fart...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you can't be a shining example, at least be a horrible warning.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What good is power if you can't abuse it?


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

The song F*ing perfect by pink, more so the video is very inspiring to me.


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

"If you can't beat 'em, have 'em beaten."

-Bobby "The Brain" Heenan

"Don't dream it, be it."

-Dr. Frank N. Furter from "The Rocky Horror Picture Show."

"I trust in the process of life."

-vitalaffirmations.com

"Ben Affleck has an Oscar, anything can happen."

-Me


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

"The self-righteous rule out the possibility that they are what has gone wrong." -Mason Cooley


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“Do not brood over your past mistakes and failures as this will only fill your mind with grief, regret and depression. Do not repeat them in the future.”

“All men make mistakes, but only wise men learn from their mistakes.”

“Take chances, make mistakes. That's how you grow. Pain nourishes your courage. You have to fail in order to practice being brave.”

"The only real mistake is the one from which we learn nothing.”


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

“The sick do not ask if the hand that smoothes their pillow is pure, nor the dying care if the lips that touch their brow have known the kiss of sin.”

-Oscar Wilde


----------



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

*"And I just can't keep living this way
So starting today, I'm breaking out of this cage
I'm standing up, Imma face my demons
I'm manning up, Imma hold my ground
I've had enough, now I'm so fed up
Time to put my life back together right now*" - Emimem - lyrics to Not Afraid


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

An old woman once said,"There comes a time in life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh, forget the bad and focus on the good. So love the people who treat you right, and pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living."


----------



## honeybum (Mar 7, 2011)

"rememember when you were young?
you shone like the sun,
shine on, you crazy diamond!"
pink floyd


----------



## honeybum (Mar 7, 2011)

my personal fav song at the moment that really speaks to me

"do you ever feel like a plastic bag?
drifting through the wind, wanting to start again,
do you ever feel, feel so paper thin,
like a house of cards, one blow from caving in, 
do you ever feel already buried deep,
6 ft under screams but no one seems to hear a thing,
do you know that theres still a chance for you,
cos theres a spark in you, 
you just got to ignight the light
and let it shine, just own the night like the 4th of july
cos baby your a firework!
katy perry


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe...God wanted us to meet the wrong people before meeting the right one so that, when we finally meet the right person, we will know how to be grateful for that gift.

Maybe...when the door of happiness closes, another opens; but, often times, we look so long at the closed door that we don't even see the new one which has been opened for us.

Maybe...it is true that we don't know what we have got until we lose it, but it is also true that we don't know what we have been missing until it arrives.

Maybe...the happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything; they just make the most of everything that comes along their way.

Maybe...the brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; after all, you can't go on successfully in life until you let go of your past mistakes, failures and heartaches.

Maybe...you should dream what you want to dream; go where you want to go; be what you want to be, because you have only one life and one chance to do all the things you dream of and want to do.

Maybe...there are moments in life when you miss someone -- a parent, a spouse, a friend, a child -- so much that you just want to pick them from your dreams and hug them for real.

Maybe...the best kind of friend is the kind you can sit on a porch and swing with, never say a word, and then walk away feeling like it was the best conversation you've ever had. We should all have one.

Maybe...you should always try to put yourself in others' shoes. If you feel that something could hurt you, it probably will hurt the other person, too.

Maybe...you should do something nice for someone every single day, even if it is simply to leave them alone.

Maybe...giving someone all your love is never an assurance that they will love you back. Don't expect love in return; just wait for it to grow in their heart; but if it doesn't, be content that it grew in yours.

Maybe...happiness waits for all those who cry, all those who hurt, all those who have searched, and all those who have tried, for only they can appreciate the importance of all the people who have touched their lives.

Maybe...you shouldn't go for looks; they can deceive. Don't go for wealth; even that fades away. Go for someone who makes you smile, because it takes only a smile to make a dark day seem bright. Find the one that makes your heart smile.

Maybe...you should hope for enough happiness to make you sweet, enough trials to make you strong, enough sorrow to keep you human, and enough hope to make you happy.

And the last maybe... when you were born, you were crying and everyone around you was smiling. Maybe...you should try to live your life so that when you die, you are the one who is smiling and everyone around you is crying.


----------



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

“This is a very important lesson. You must never confuse faith that you will prevail in the end — which you can never afford to lose — with the discipline to confront the most brutal facts of your current reality, whatever they might be.” -- Admiral James Stockdale, Vietnam POW


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

biggu5 said:


> “This is a very important lesson. You must never confuse faith that you will prevail in the end — which you can never afford to lose — with the discipline to confront the most brutal facts of your current reality, whatever they might be.” -- Admiral James Stockdale, Vietnam POW


That is just brilliant! I saw it in your topic, I'm glad you posted it because I was going to post it on your behalf if you didn't! lol


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

“’What’ and ‘if’ are two words as non-threatening as words can be, but put them together side by side and they have the power to haunt you for the rest of your life.”

"Let me ask you something. If someone prays for patience, you think God gives them patience? Or does he give them the opportunity to be patient? If he prayed for courage, does God give him courage, or does he give him opportunities to be courageous? If someone prayed for the family to be closer, do you think God zaps them with warm fuzzy feelings, or does he give them opportunities to love each other?"

"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But, you can either run from it or, learn from it." - Rafiki, from The Lion King

There's three ways to do things, the right way, the wrong way and the way that I do it. - Robert De Niro (Casino)


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

"It is not our abilities that show what we truly are... it is our choices."

"Most of us can forgive and forget; we just don't want the other 
person to forget that we forgave."

"To be willing is to be able." ("Where there's a will, there's a way.")


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Say what you mean, mean what you say and don't be mean when you say it.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just read this the other day, "When life hands you lemons, grab the salt and tequila!"


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

lol, the "when life gives you lemons" quote always makes me think of this quote from a character in the video game Portal 2

"Alright, I've been thinking. When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons! What am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I'm gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!" -Cave Johnson (Portal 2)


----------



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

The greatest degree of inner tranquility comes from the development of love and compassion. The more we care for the happiness of others, the greater is our own sense of well-being.

- Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lamat 


Each morning when I open my eyes I say to myself: I, not events, have the power to make me happy or unhappy today. I can choose which it shall be. Yesterday is dead, tomorrow hasn't arrived yet. I have just one day, today, and I'm going to be happy in it.

- Groucho Marx 


Thousands of candles can be lighted from a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared.

- Buddha 


There's a time in our lives
we start again on writing our part
as the story goes on it's the rule that we remember our lines

I know everyone would want me to say
that I'm not afraid to be alone

I'm gonna live I'm alright,
I'm gonna die it's alright, I'm okay
Lai dai dai

There's a place in my head
it must be called the super motel
I can stay the whole night
and think about the girl in her shell

I know everyone would want me to say
that I'm not afraid to be alone

I'm gonna live I'm alright,
I'm gonna die it's alright, I'm okay
Lai dai dai

That's some dream.

- lyrics to "That's some dream" by Good Old War


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

*From Native American proverbs*

Love yourself;get outside yourself and take action. Focus on the solution; be at peace. (Sioux)

Those that lie down with dogs get up with fleas (Blackfoot)

It is senseless to fight, when you cannot hope to win (Apache)

Don't be afraid to cry, it will free your mind from sorrowful thoughts (Hopi)

The soul would have no rainbow if the eyes had no tears. (Minquass)

Don't let yesterday use up too much of today (Chereokee)

No answer is also an answer (Hopi)

Those who have one foot in the canoe and one foot in the boat are going to fall into the river (Tuscarora)

Lying is a great shame (Sioux)

Stolen food never satisfies hunger (Omaha)[/CENTER]

Some of these could apply to our w/w spouses?! and some tu us on this site.


----------



## AnAvgDude (Jun 20, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> Great idea!
> 
> "Let no feeling of discouragement prey upon you, and in the end you are sure to succeed." - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> ...


I believe the third quote is from Senator Robert Kennedy


----------



## AnAvgDude (Jun 20, 2011)

"If you're not busy living, you're busy dying" - Shawshank Redmption


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

People cry, not because they're weak. Sometimes it's because they've been strong for too long.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Forsaken said:


> People cry, not because they're weak. Sometimes it's because they've been strong for too long.



:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Apparently I have failed at this thread. I had intended to keep it going at least once a week or so. I see some people still need it, hell I still need it. I'll try my best to keep this going but I going to need some help. There are a lot of new users on here and I still see some familiar usernames from a while back, I could use help from both but hopefully some of the new users can add some fresh content.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

You can't hide what's in your heart. -The Green Mile

It's a great thing when you realize you still have the ability to surprise yourself. Makes you wonder what else you can do that you've forgotten about. -American Beauty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

When life gives you lemons ... squeeze them and squirt juice in the eyes of your enemies!


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

I posted in another thread:

"Stay as grounded as you can avoid the knee jerk reactions the best you can. You will get better at it.

There is a Taoist story of an old farmer who had worked his crops for many years. One day his horse ran away. Upon hearing the news, his neighbors came to visit. "Such bad luck," they said sympathetically. "May be," the farmer replied. The next morning the horse returned, bringing with it three other wild horses. "How wonderful," the neighbors exclaimed. "May be," replied the old man. The following day, his son tried to ride one of the untamed horses, was thrown, and broke his leg. The neighbors again came to offer their sympathy on his misfortune. "May be," answered the farmer. The day after, military officials came to the village to draft young men into the army. Seeing that the son's leg was broken, they passed him by. The neighbors congratulated the farmer on how well things had turned out. "May be," said the farmer.


Sit in the middle of the Seesaw, be less impacted by the highs and lows, preserve your emotional peace. This works well in life."


----------

